# What about Persimmons



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I can't find any threads here about Persimmons.

As a kid , I remember being out in the fields and fence rows and in late October, I would pick up RIPE persimmons and ....they were good treats.

I have a few persimmon trees on my place , along the one border fence row, and , OMG they are loaded with green persimmons.

So , question is....can I use them for making jam or ...or... anything?

Has anyone had any experience with persimmons,
I remember them having a big pit/seed.

Just seen them and got me to thinking.

Ha!, also seen the wild/possum grapes.


Jim


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

phideaux said:


> I can't find any threads here about Persimmons.
> 
> As a kid , I remember being out in the fields and fence rows and in late October, I would pick up RIPE persimmons and ....they were good treats.
> 
> ...


The answer to your question is yes you can. Preserves, Pudding, mixed in Cakes and Cookies. Here's a recipe from "Ma's Cookin', Mountain Recipes": 
1 1/2 C Persimmon Pulp
1 1/2 C Sugar
1/2 Tsp Salt
1 1/2 C Butter Milk
1 1/4 C Flour
Rub Persimmons through a Colander, then stir all Ingredients together. Grease a Pan with Butter, Bake in a moderate Oven, when a Knife Blade comes out clean remove from Oven. Pudding will fall when removed from Oven.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm curious if it tastes good.

Best I can remember they tasted ok , but nothing special, 

As a kid anything that was a little sweet was a treat.

What would jelly/jam taste like?
:dunno:

persimmon I suppose..



Jim


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

try this


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

phideaux said:


> I'm curious if it tastes good.
> 
> Best I can remember they tasted ok , but nothing special,
> 
> ...


Sort of like Banana Pudding.

Here are some more Recipe's:

Persimmon Butter:
Cook Persimmons and strain, add 1/2 Tsp Soda to each Cup of Pulp, sweeten to taste and add spices or grated Lemon Peel or Orange Rind and Juice, cook thoroughly and can as usual.

Ozark Dates:
Gather desired amount of ripe Persimmons, pack into Jars alternately with Sugar, using a Table Knife to separate Persimmons so that they are completely coated with Sugar. Continue with Persimmons and Sugar until Jar is full. Put on the Lid and store in a Cool Dry place until the Sugar penetrate the Persimmons and they become Candied. They are then ready to eat.

Persimmon Marmalade:
In a Double Boiler Cook Persimmons. To every Two Quarters of Persimmons add 1/2 Pint of Orange Juice. When Cooked down thick Measure the Batch and add 3/4 as much Sugar as you have Pulp, finish Cooking and can in Pint Jars.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We are part of a food coop and get a large box of mixed fruits and vegetables every week. The stuff comes from all over and you never know what you are going to get, but the price is so low and the quality so high we don't mind. 3-4 boxes in a row came with persimmons, but I had no idea what they even were. My wife figured it out with the help of the internet and once they were ripe (even though they are sugary) we started eating them. I loved them and so did a couple of the kids, the others not so much. We have never gotten them since.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

If I can beat the critters to them this fall, I'm gonna try some.

I been trying to get some possum grapes , but some critters usually beat me to them.

One of these days , we might be thankful to get either one.

Just thinking ahead.


Jim


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

we have a very large persimmon tree on our property. when we purchased our property (2004) it was barely green and only at the top canopy, it had ivy vines 5-6" diameter, about 4 of them growing up it so out came the chain saw....to cut the vines. I cut a 1 foot piece out of each vine since it was late fall and sap had stopped flowing by then. The next year the vines didn't turn green and later in the year began to fall off from the top. As the years past the tree sprouted more and more green and more of the vine fell off over the next 6-7 years until it was finally all gone. Now the tree produces about 25 gallons of persimmons per year. The tree is about 60 feet tall and my great uncle and FIL say it's the largest they have ever seen. I spread manure around the base every year now in about a 50 foot raidus around the tree, it seems love it and the deer love the droppings we leave for them or better yet the deer love what they can get to before we do!
my youngest son eats them like candy, we are going to freeze dry some this year but I am not sure how well that will work out but a fella has to try!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Will try jam, and I think maybe dehydrate some.

Maybe that pudding.

I suppose you could even mix them with ......say Cherries to get a blended flavor, or apples, Pears, bananas.. :dunno:


Jim


----------

